# وظائف شاغره(هندسه صناعيه)



## مراعي (17 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسعد الله جميع أوقاتكم بالخير

توجد وظائف شاغره بالخطوط الجويه العربيه السعوديه

على الراغبين الدخول الى موقع الخطوط الجويه العربيه السعوديه واكمال اجراءات التوظيف

http://sv.net/apps/rec/default.asp?LNG=AR


مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق​


----------

